# Errrr, refrigeration question.



## HvacNewbie91 (Jul 30, 2011)

A buddy of mine called me out to look at his fridge earlier, I haven't worked on but maybe 3 or 4 so far, anyways, defrost stat, heaters and everything pertaining to the defrost system is fine, I take off the start device from the compressor and shake it, it rattles so I know it's bad. I put a 3-n-1 start on the refrigerator, plugged it up, and the compressor did indeed start, had a little frost on the first part and last part of the coil (after like one minute of running).. So after putting all the racks and covers back over the evap I go to the back of the fridge and put my hand on the compressor, its hot enough to where I can't touch it at all, and I didn't hear it running anymore. I assume bad compressor but its weird because it was not shorted to ground, broken internally?


----------



## chrisfrost (Sep 28, 2011)

I have worked on/repaired maybe 20 refrigerators/freezers and in my exp when the over-load device on the compresor quits functioning maybe 60-70% of the time the compressor is right at the point of death ,,,,,,,might work for a few min ,,,,,,,might not .


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

*comp*

I think you probably got a compressor with the bearings seizing up after a short time period of running


----------



## FanAttic (Jan 5, 2012)

As long as you didnt find a schrader valve installed on it so you know it is not overcharged, possible may be a blockage or mechanical failure in compressor. Usually its not worth it to change a compressor and make any money unless it is a vertical refrig or more expensive one. I always keep a few compressors in stock should I come across a vertical fridge with a bad compressor someone is getting rid of. I get my fridge compressors from Coldparts Inc. in Chicago, they buy refrigeration stock from closed buisnesses and the like. They may not have the same stuff one month to the next but they are always the best price.


----------

